# November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (27 October 2008)

October has been a disastrous month for the stock tipping competiton with only two entrants in positive territory!  Time to start thinking about your entry for the November competiton. Lets hope next month is a better one!

The competition leader so far this month is kgee with *FNT*, having achieved an 11.11% return so far during October. JTLP is currently in second place with *BFE*, sitting on a 9.09% gain. 

The November stock tipping competition is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets, so be sure to pay them a visit. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between November 1 and November 30.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Friday October 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## explod (27 October 2008)

MMN again thanks Joe


----------



## Muschu (27 October 2008)

NVT please


----------



## nunthewiser (27 October 2008)

MGX 
thanks joe


----------



## Ashsaege (27 October 2008)

IPM please


----------



## bluelabel (27 October 2008)

BFE Please Joe


----------



## Green08 (27 October 2008)

BTA please Joe. Thanks


----------



## Glen48 (27 October 2008)

ORG thanks


----------



## springhill (27 October 2008)

CNX again, even tho my ass is still sore from Oct! What a reaming!


----------



## drillinto (27 October 2008)

RIV


----------



## nick2fish (27 October 2008)

NCM Thanks


----------



## grace (27 October 2008)

LNC   Linc Energy again thanks Joe.


----------



## noirua (27 October 2008)

FLX please Joe, thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (27 October 2008)

Ill punt on the gold price *LGL* please.


----------



## prawn_86 (27 October 2008)

BCC


----------



## CoffeeKing (27 October 2008)

*SOI* thanks Joe


----------



## AussiePaul72 (27 October 2008)

I'll give TOE a shot next month thanks Joe! Good luck all


----------



## roland (27 October 2008)

BBI out of wishful thinking thanks


----------



## Aargh! (27 October 2008)

CVN thanks


----------



## son of baglimit (27 October 2008)

NMS


----------



## Dezza (28 October 2008)

KEY please!


----------



## doctorj (28 October 2008)

NAB please


----------



## lioness (28 October 2008)

CMR please.


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 October 2008)

tzl. Thanks


----------



## seasprite (28 October 2008)

SAE thanks


----------



## Mofra (28 October 2008)

PNA thanks  (damn nunno for taking MGX!)


----------



## spooly74 (28 October 2008)

UMC thanks Joe.


----------



## Gundini (28 October 2008)

INL please Joe...


----------



## jonnycage (28 October 2008)

avx please

godbless,  jonny


----------



## Sean K (28 October 2008)

OZL

tks Joe


----------



## Knobby22 (28 October 2008)

NXS thanks


----------



## YELNATS (28 October 2008)

AFG thks.


----------



## TheAbyss (28 October 2008)

PES thanks. The next CSG acquisition target with any luck


----------



## white_goodman (28 October 2008)

AMA cheers


----------



## Boggo (28 October 2008)

ABY please and thank you


----------



## derty (28 October 2008)

BRM for me please


----------



## kgee (28 October 2008)

GGG thanks Joe


----------



## tigerboi (28 October 2008)

HEG.thanks joe...tb


----------



## jonojpsg (28 October 2008)

I'll go GBG thanks


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 October 2008)

I'll try APA thanks joe.


----------



## blehgg (28 October 2008)

BNB cause im bored


----------



## Go Nuke (28 October 2008)

Rofl at BNB...but you might just win 

I'll take....PDN please.
I think its way oversold for a producing company


----------



## sam76 (28 October 2008)

I'll have one more stab at NSL

ta.


----------



## namrog (28 October 2008)

First time in the monthly , so will have AWE thanks.
POI must surely be near bottom.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (28 October 2008)

i was going to try a property group for a laugh
but i will chicken out and have aqp thanx JOE.


----------



## Agentm (28 October 2008)

i expect adi will be just as strong next month.. so adi again..


----------



## agro (28 October 2008)

WPL

thank u


----------



## 2BAD4U (28 October 2008)

SIP thanks Joe.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 October 2008)

RIO please Joe gg


----------



## AnDy62 (29 October 2008)

Valad Property Group (VPG) Thx Joe


----------



## BSD (29 October 2008)

CUO please Joe

Thanking you


----------



## cornnfedd (29 October 2008)

FMG

please!


----------



## legs (29 October 2008)

TOE pls


----------



## bigdog (29 October 2008)

MEO


----------



## Trader Paul (29 October 2008)

Hi Joe,

PSA ... let's hoist the mainsail on this one, as it nears its lows  ... 

At least, 4 positive time cycles in play for PSA, during November 2008.

Updated PSA chart, below.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## ozewolf (29 October 2008)

prr please


----------



## Family_Guy (29 October 2008)

MOL, thanks Joe

I actually wanted OZL, but a guy called Kennas has picked it.......i'd just like you to check if kennas is a valid poster. Thanks.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (29 October 2008)

legs said:


> TOE pls




Sry Legs but TOE is already taken!


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (29 October 2008)

CUE thanks Joe


----------



## Miner (29 October 2008)

PRU please Joe

I wished to take up LNC but saw Grace already got it to be a second time winner


----------



## white_crane (29 October 2008)

*SHC* - Sunshine Heart Inc. please Joe.


----------



## dotocom (30 October 2008)

MMX please,

Thanks!!!


----------



## JTLP (30 October 2008)

Funny story...I was reading the 1st page and saw my name in 2nd place with a modest 9.09% return and I was thinking...sweet $25 for my travels (this falling dollar is killing me atm...europe is not cheap). So I check ye olde asx and there is BFE...absolutely smashed. Worst.

Sorry for the rant Joe...can I please have:

MEL

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2008)

JTLP said:


> Funny story...I was reading the 1st page and saw my name in 2nd place with a modest 9.09% return and I was thinking...sweet $25 for my travels (this falling dollar is killing me atm...europe is not cheap). So I check ye olde asx and there is BFE...absolutely smashed. Worst.



Yes, bit of a turn around. They could have waited for next week to announce that for you couldn't they!

I actually had a passing thought that dumping their spec fe plan would be positive considering the state of the junior fe players atm.....


----------



## nulla nulla (30 October 2008)

MOF please Joe


----------



## stockmaster (30 October 2008)

elk thanx


----------



## bribieman (30 October 2008)

Thanks invite!!!


----------



## rico01 (30 October 2008)

RBM thanks joe


----------



## nulla nulla (30 October 2008)

Hi Joe

With 11 posts & .31 posts per day (not including this one) I believe I now qualify to play.

If no-one else already has it I would like to choose MOF Macquarie Office for the November Stock Yipping Comp.

thanks & best regard

Nulla


----------



## shulink (30 October 2008)

YGE, thanks.


----------



## Dowdy (30 October 2008)

SCE - SUNTECH ENVIRONMENTAL GROUP LIMITED


----------



## benhua (30 October 2008)

Bonjour Joe,

11 post and 1.14 posts per day for now.
Like Nulla, I don't know if I qualify to be in. But if it's the case, I will choose ROC, if nobody did before.

Thanks.
Ben


----------



## posh (30 October 2008)

Hmm, some good stocks people have nominated.

I'll go for OST.


----------



## Dratoz (30 October 2008)

AAM, please. 
Regards,
Dratoz


----------



## Rockhoundnz (30 October 2008)

ARU please. Thanks.


----------



## guntherg (30 October 2008)

ALB for me please


----------



## justjohn (30 October 2008)

GMG thanx Joe


----------



## LeeTV (30 October 2008)

*WHN* thanks Joe


----------



## Lucky_Country (30 October 2008)

POS nothing can stop them now


----------



## CAB SAV (30 October 2008)

kar  thanks


----------



## Happy (30 October 2008)

GDY , thanks


----------



## kenny (30 October 2008)

*SLA *for a punt on news. Just trying not to look at the chart 

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## andrew08 (30 October 2008)

CXY thanks. go cougars

dammit don't even have 10 posts. maybe next month.

oh and how do you register?


----------



## Out Too Soon (30 October 2008)

JML thanks Joe


----------



## grace (30 October 2008)

Miner said:


> PRU please Joe
> 
> I wished to take up LNC but saw Grace already got it to be a second time winner




If only......no, I suspect it will be more like TheAbyss.  If he wins in November, that's three for the year for him.  Perhaps we might have to start following his moves!

(sorry Joe for writing gossip on this thread!)


----------



## Real1ty (30 October 2008)

FAR please Joe


----------



## resourceboom (30 October 2008)

i might try PPP this month, thanks :


----------



## claronden (30 October 2008)

mol please


----------



## refined silver (31 October 2008)

PGM thanks Joe


----------



## The Mint Man (31 October 2008)

RAT

Cheers


----------



## rub92me (31 October 2008)

GTG please.


----------



## Ageo (31 October 2008)

STO just for a punt


----------



## Shrewd Crude (31 October 2008)

CUE please...
oil $100 US by end of 2009...

.^sc


----------

